# Console or Tiller, Need some opinions please.



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Tiller - you can stand, sit or anything in between while running

Console - you can have people seated in the rear with you and not hit them with the tiller arm


----------



## kylepyro (Oct 27, 2010)

I have an off-center and I wouldn't do that again unless I was guiding. With off-center you tend to have to pass people on the wide side of the boat and that always leads to an awkward moment. Plus, if your alone you have to correct the weight of the boat to run flat. 

If I were guiding (and I can't ever imagine that I would be) it would be useful because you could now easily sit two on the bench and move from console to poling platform w/o having to squeeze past someone. 

As for console vs tiller, on the boat in your picture I'd think a console would eat a lot of space, plus its a bit of complexity and I like simple solutions. I'd keep the tiller.


My $.02


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Tiller. Not enough space for a console.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Tiller. Console just adds weight, cost, complexity and takes up room.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Noone's mentioned it yet, but a standup tiller w/extension and grab bar is really really fun to drive. Try it and see what I mean.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Tiller.  Not enough space for a console.



+1 If you add a side console. or center then you have to do a lot of work to add the remote cables. Plus Further more on the side console you probably would then have to add trim tabs to balance your ride. Unless you already have them. Add a polling platform and an extension on that tiller setup you have and fish that thing!


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Mini center console....


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Another vote for tiller...


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Fellas for all your input and opinions, it really helps to hear someone elses point of view. 

Ok so I already run with a Strongarm extension, I enjoy it and love the simplicity, but on my longer runs, I get tired of holding onto that tiller arm and just want to relax and sit down some times...which isnt as comfortable with the extension on. 
Also, I'd like to start seating my girlfriend or whoever else may be fishing with me on the back bench and that isnt possible with the tiller extension. I cross some big tug boat wakes/chop often and the cooler seat isnt very comfortable when that happens and there isnt anything to hold onto. I like to run standing up as it gives me a much better vantage point and after running standing up for about a year now sitting on the bench and running just doesnt cut it for me.

What are the dimensions on the ankona console in PIB's boat? http://i688.photobucket.com/albums/vv248/urahoecallme2/DSC_0036.jpg

I think the mini console would work pretty good and wouldnt be too difficult to rig up. My floor is removable and running cables etc wouldnt be very difficult to do in my boat. How much more weight would that add? 

I found a console locally for 100$, which I believe to be exactly like this one on carolinajim's sea squirt (the one i found is on a similar size/year sea squirt)



















It is only 3-5 inches wider than my cooler setup right now. I have no stability problems in my boat right now when walking around the cooler. Even with someone walking on each side of the cooler its not really tippy. There will also be the grabrail on the console. I have been seriously thinking about picking up that console and re gelcoating it but i'm concerned about weight...let me mention 90% of the time Im running solo.

Ok please bear with me...

Another option I thought of was to spend some money on goodies for the boat and fish it like it is. I know for sure I want to put a stainless prop on my motor and squeeze some more power from it. I've also got some more projects to do on it ( add a lid/deck behind the rear bench, possible battery storage/dry box where battery on deck sits now, finish installing fish finders, rod tubes, paint nonskid on front and rear decks.)

Ive been rattling off options in my head for the past week or so and I'm really unsure of what I truely want. Ive been fishing the boat like it is for a year now with success but I love customizing things and making my boat more comfortable and even more inviting than it is would be great.

Sorry if my post is extreme but you guys always have some good ideas with some common sense behind them.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Let me add...my floor width in the boat is 44", the sea squirt console is 25" that leaves 9.5 inches on each side to walk, the way it is set up right now I have 12 inches to walk on each side...think that 3" will make a difference?


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice boat and probably the most versatile and durable .If you get a tiller extension ,move the battery , and maybe do something where your grab bar arrangement isnt sticking out,and your grab bar is solid , and where you could get close to it ,I promise you wont be thinking console.The way it is would be to uncomfortable for me . One quick thought is to put a extension forward on seat,to give you a bigger casting deck an a place to slide battery under out of the way .


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks JRP, Like I said I have the strongarm extension. there is a battery behind the rear bench for the motor, and there is my trolling battery on the floor. My grab bar has a bracing/backing plate sandwhiching the removable floor, its pretty solid as it is, but I do want to replace it with the new strongarm grab bar. Its also pretty much in the perfect spot where it is

You guys think I could run the Engine, Trolling motor, nav lights, and possibly a radio from one battery? That would relieve me from alot of weight. That etec charges great, have yet to hook up a charger to my engine battery.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If you can pull-start your motor, then one battery is all you really need. I've run electric start, gps/fish finder, trolling motor and lights from one battery with no problem.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Vertigo, glad you mentioned fish finder, Ive got 2 that need to be installed (not that I use them, havent before but plan to use it for depth and water temps). If I went with one battery that would save me a good deal of weight and also free up some space in the boat. Gonna go take another look at the sea squirt console tomorrow. Still very undecided :-/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> leaves 9.5 inches on each side to walk, the way it is set up right now I have 12 inches to walk on each side...think that 3" will make a difference?


take some cement blocks and create a walkway 9.5" apart and see how comfortable you can walk through them sideways. Sideways because you aint gonna be walking straight when on the water.

Leave it alone.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Ducknut, you are always very helpful but I've got to contradict you here. I almost always walk one foot in front of the other when passing the cooler...but hey that could help me make up my mind...gonna give it a try!

I hope im not seeming so contradictive with everyone as i've been trying to justify certain things like weight and size etc, just trying to make up my mind. 

Tomorrow I'll take another look at the console and take measurements, make notes of things I may need to repair/modify, and really think it through/make a plan. If what I come up with doesnt make much sense (work + money invested vs leaving it alone), then I'll be sticking to tiller. 

My parts to rig for steering will run me right around 1000$ + 100$ for console...I can refinish it at work for free or use materials I already have. Typing this also gave me an idea to have Bob from strongarm build me a badass console/grab bar for tiller.

Any advice on props would be nice too, I'm sure my etec dealer will know exactly which prop I need (and be glad i'm still spending money with him if I decide not to go console lol)
Once again, thanks guys. I really do appreciate it

***Thanks Duck!**Just set up a 9.5" walkway, even if i walk in a line it doesnt give me much extra room, its possible but not the best situation and I'm sure it would be amplified in a not so perfect environment like one of those days when I decide to hit the lake in a 15mph south wind 
Gonna double check my measurements, now my wheels are turning on goodies ;D


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Just my opinion pal.

But let me add to that. Build a wood box as tall as you are looking at a console and place it 9.5" away from the wall and see how you do.

Just my perspective with a hint of safety concern.

Also, you might be able to find a used remote motor and make a trade - could save you some money.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I've still got about 4 years on my Etec warranty, so I'd have to find a good deal on something with some warranty left. Now...Evinrude is having a FREE rigging promotion with purchase of a new motor. My boat can handle a 40 and sometimes I wish I had it...the question here is would they take my 1 year old motor in on trade up for a new motor and how much would be coming out of my pocket, and would i still qualify for free rigging? In this case I could justify having a small aluminum side console for a while to trade up for a 40hp etec ;D


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

on my bigger evinrude I was told a good high amp hr battery for computer and components draw more than older motors .If battery is continually run down or weak you could burn out stator.Dont know if this holds true on 25hp.Id still want one high amp battery for motor they have a lot of electronics.They make some small much lighter deep cycles that do the job might fit under front deck and eliminate some wiring and possible voltage drop.I would fabricate 2 aluminum panels that piano hinge to rear of seat to give you more usable deck in rear and cover gas tank an battery.use alum small box tubing on underside for strength alum angle would work on sides and a supporting member from seat to transome it could be t stock aluminum with flat stock plate tig welded to each end which you could bolt to back of seat and transom each back corner 45 to clear your factory gussets when you raise for tank or battery access .IF only your seat came closer to grab you could mount a cooler to the deck ,and use it for a seat and also lean back on it while running .Mine is this way and its a blast to drive and lots more comfortable than sitting low.Always wear safety kill switch lanyard be safe.


----------

